# [PC-BSD] Troubles with Flash and (digital) Audio



## killerklown (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi folks!

I've installed a fresh PC-BSD 64bit on my ACER Aspire Z3750 (with Nvidia Geforce 315 and digital Dolby Surround audio, I think managed by Nvidia).

After the installation, the package manager notified me the available driver for the Nvidia card, I've installed it and upgraded it. Then, I went on youtube.com to test audio and flash.
And then I got that flash runs strangely fast and the audio is absent.

Does anybody know how to fix these bugs?
thx in advance!

P.S.: not sure if is my impression or the pc works too much, maybe there's not a good managing of the CPU or VGA (energy saving or stuff like that)?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2011)

killerklown said:
			
		

> I've installed a fresh PC-BSD 64bit on my ACER Aspire Z3750 (with Nvidia Geforce 315 and digital Dolby Surround audio, I think managed by Nvidia).



[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------

